# Buffed Premium



## Vaneo (24. Februar 2017)

Moin,

 

Ich unterstütze Buffed seit Jahren durch mein Premium Abo.

Doch ich möchte mir dieses nicht mehr leisten, wo kann ich es abstellen?

Die Seite hat sich über die Jahre so oft verändert das ich keine Ahnung habe wo ich das Premium Abo abbestellen kann.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2017)

Hi,

 

das ist natürlich schade zu lesen, aber die Kündigung läuft über unseren Abo-Dienstleister. Die Kontaktdaten findest du auf https://shop.computec.de/kontakt/

 

Gruß


----------

